# pcola peir closed this weekend



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I read it on fb earlier it said they made em lock up so the restraunt can cater to bands needs just thought I would let yall know


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

yep, seems the pier is VIP access only during the weekend. Annual Pass holders will be getting reimbursed i believe though.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

at least the Gulf skyscraper excels as an observation pier .

come to think about , I believe that was the original designation of the pier .

"The Pensacola Gulf Observation AND Fishing Pier" .


----------

